# Need CPT code for pelvic washing



## klopes (Dec 22, 2009)

Need help finding a CPT code for pelvic washing.  Thanks


----------



## blessings (Jul 24, 2014)

Need the Same 

Thank u


----------



## MedCoder51 (Jul 24, 2014)

*CPT Pelvic Washing Code*

Since this falls under cytopathology, I'd code it as 88104: washings other than cervical and vaginal. Check the CPT for Cytopathology: Fluids, Washings, Brushings.


----------

